# New to chukar hunting - St. George areas?



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

I am new to upland bird hunting and am looking for a place to hunt chukars in the St. George area. Can some one give me some suggestions as were to go? I do not live in St. George but I am from there and i am familiar with the area. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

Very top of utah hill. Be prepared for a hike. Go out the back way around santa claira toward bevar dam and go up the hill look for rocky areas and sheet grass youll do alright hopefully you have a dog though. Good Luck


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. No I do not have a dog. I wish I did it would make it a lot easier. Is it still worth going after chukars without a dog?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Russ J said:


> Is it still worth going after chukars without a dog?


Yeah, but its tough as hell. It took me until this fall to get my first chukar. I will be getting a dog soon, but haven't had one for all my hunts. You can do it, but it makes it tough. Chukars are nearly impossible to pin down without a dog. You have to be very quiet and make sure you bump them in the right places so they'll fly for you, and within proximity for a shot, otherwise they just run like crazy. It also becomes difficult to retrieve downed birds without the good nose of a dog. You should only shoot one at a time so as to not lose birds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This was my first year hunting chuckar, and I really enjoyed it. I can definitely see the benefit of having a dog though, it is hard work.

I look forward to learning more about hunting them because it was kind of a guessing game in a sense for me, but they seem to be somewhat similar in behavior to other upland game, so hopefully the learning curve isnt too steep.

PS: I'll be in St George this Christmas if you want to team up for a bird hunt


----------

